# Ant target für Eclipse .classpath



## CelikBlek (27. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne mein Ant Skript erweitern. Und zwar um folgendes.

Problemstellung:
Ich habe mehrere Abhängigkeiten (ca. 8-10 jars). Wenn sich einer von den ändert, z. B. durch einen Bugfix, möchte ich, dass es beim Kompilieren automatisch für Eclipse gesetzt wird (d. h. in der Datei .classpath von Eclipse Projekt). Dafür sollen die Werte aus build.properties genommen werden. Wie muss der Ant Target aussehen? 

Beispiel:
Eintrag in build.properties:
projXYZ.release=2.1.2

Später in der .classpath Datei:
<classpathentry kind="lib" path="D:/workarea/build/projektXYZ/2.1.2.jar"/>

Kann mir da einer helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2009)

Vielleciht hilft das: Ant2IDE - IDE project file generation from Ant build.xml

Habe es selber noch nicht benutzt.
Bin selbst der Meinung dass Maven2/Ivy/Buckminster dafür besser geeignet sind.


----------



## CelikBlek (27. Mrz 2009)

Hmmm.... das sollte auch mit Ant eigenen Mitteln funktionieren oder?


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2009)

Nö,  oder wie kommst du darauf dass Ant von Haus aus die Eclipse eigene .classpath Datei erstellen/ändern kann?


----------



## CelikBlek (27. Mrz 2009)

Naja. Die .classpath ist ja nur ein XML-Datei. Es wäre im "schlimmsten" Fall auch machbar die .classpath Datei per Hand zu erzeugen. Aber ich dachte vielleicht geht das auch anders.
Es sieht ja so aus:
[HIGHLIGHT="XML"]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path="src"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="D:/workarea/build/tools/weblogic/8.1/weblogic.jar"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="D:/workarea/build/tools/toplink/9.0.3.3/toplink.jar"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="D:/workarea/build/tools/log4j/1.2.7/log4j.jar"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="D:/workarea_hakan/build/tools/junit/3.8.1/junit.jar"/>
        ...
	<classpathentry kind="output" path="bin"/>
</classpath>[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2009)

Schon klar wie die .classpath Datei aussieht, aber alles "zu Fuß" selber schreiben? Naja... soviel ich weiss kann Ant keine XML Dateien "von Haus" aus erstellen.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2009)

Ich denke eigentlich auch das du mit Maven2, Ivy, oder Buckminster besser fährst, aber zur Not bleibt nur ein echo in eine Datei und so die XML zu erzeugen. Danach musst du dann in jedem Fall den Eclipse Refresh Task ausführen.


----------

